# 27 Jewel Sekonda



## mick dunne (Jul 5, 2010)

i just bought a old sekonda 27 jewel automatic gold plated, from a second hand shop for Â£2.60 GBP

I took it to by local jeweller to get it cleaned and serviced and have a new glass fitted this has just cost me Â£70.00 GBP

I know it a lot of money to spend on a old watch which was not that much to buy in the first place.

But I hate to see watches been left to rot,

Am I wasting my money?

your views please

mick


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

mick dunne said:


> i just bought a old sekonda 27 jewel automatic gold plated, from a second hand shop for Â£2.60 GBP
> 
> I took it to by local jeweller to get it cleaned and serviced and have a new glass fitted this has just cost me Â£70.00 GBP
> 
> ...


The watch isn't really going to be worth that sort of money imho (the price you originally paid for it was good though), so if you are doing it to make money then yes you are wasting your money , but if you are doing it because you like the watch and are going to get pleasure from wearing it then no you are not wasting your money !!

cheers

Andy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mick, if you want to do this, think about buying a lucky bag of Timex off the bay and read up on basic servicing, dial swaps, hand and movement changes and have a go yourself. You'll quite soon learn you can do quite a bit yourself without spending loadsa' dosh. :yes:

Also you'll learn what you CAN'T do and pass these on to folks with more experience if you really want to resurrect a particular watch - "I know my place"


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

mick dunne said:


> i just bought a old sekonda 27 jewel automatic gold plated, from a second hand shop for Â£2.60 GBP
> 
> I took it to by local jeweller to get it cleaned and serviced and have a new glass fitted this has just cost me Â£70.00 GBP
> 
> ...


Your purchase price was particularly low for a complete and undamaged gold Sekonda-Slava automatic, even if not running. As for 70 quid being a fair price for service, I couldn't say how things are over in your part of the world but I suspect that it is not unusual. Depending on your location, somebody here might be able to suggest a more affordable watchmaker for future reference.

As andyclient said, what you have now does not have a market value as high as what you have paid in total, however what you do have is a very nice old-school mechanical watch with day, date and auto-winding that is as tough as old boots and has the mechanically unusual feature of a double-mainspring, if such things interest you.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Service sounds 40% too much to me. Still, if I was enamoured enough with the watch to know that I would wear it, then regardless of the cost, you will get "value" from it. Got a pic?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Â£70 certainly sounds excessive, may I suggest next time you need a watch servicing/repairing that you contact either our host Roy Taylor or Steve Burrage at Ryte Time Watch Repairs, both of whom will do an excellent job for a lot less money :wink2:


----------



## mick dunne (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks for views lads, I have had a new strap fitted,and the watch looks great, might not be worth any money but looks a million dollars!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

mick dunne said:


> ....... but looks a million dollars!


You have to get a photo up now!!!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> mick dunne said:
> 
> 
> > ....... but looks a million dollars!
> ...


x2!


----------

